# Sharp 'Integrated Cognitive Creation' 60-inch 4K LCD goes from prototype to reality in February



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. I can get a nice luxuary vehicle for that price! 

Hopefully this time next year, price will be drastically reduced!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Even if...just principle alone would prevent me spending that kind of money on a TV.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm kind of with you guys on that in principle, then I go back and look at the pic, and man, that is one gorgeous design. I can't help thinking how amazing it would look in our living room. You know, if we won the lottery.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Must add the Power Ball logo on the screen


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

How do these guys come up with such a high price tag like that?? Who would buy such a tv at that price?? :dontknow: Even for a 1%er, they would be scratching their head.. :scratch:


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Just as soon as I get my signing bonus as the next can't miss QB in the NFL, Oh wait too old too small. But we can dream.


----------

